
OwnCloud CTO leaves Company - mmaedler
http://karlitschek.de/2016/04/big-changes-i-am-leaving-owncloud-inc-today/
======
Amir6
What a sad news while we are all appreciative of his work but more importantly
wish a brighter prospect for the project.

